# Where do I start?



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have been waiting for so long to work, and it seems like everything but my ability is hindering me.

I would really like to work on a snow removal crew, using a payloader or a skidsteer, but I need "experience"


Through personal issues I will not go into, I had a hard time getting work, even though I am D&A free and I have no criminal record.

I have gone to several agencies, some run by the govt., others given fed money that are run privately. The only "work" I have gotten is food service, or busywork to make things look good for govt. officials.

I want to start a snow removal/ sweeping business, but I need capital, which I am trying to gain. I study as a machinist, but with Covid-19, I think the outcome is bleak.

What would you do if you were in my shoes?

I can drive a two axle vehicle no problem.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Before you go and start a business, go and work for one and see if it’s for you.


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

If it helps, I shoveled our apt. complex entrances/ sidewalk for our landlord as a kid because I enjoyed it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is your age?


----------



## RDBro77 (Sep 13, 2020)

31.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd stick with being a machinist, you can always start a side bizz for snow removal in a few years when you have funds saved.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Be a mechanist, especially during this time of Covid..


I hear on the playground there are some nice shops wit new equipment, good benefits, signing bonus on the front range of Colorado, Longmont ,Fort Collins area.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

RDBro77 said:


> If it helps, I shoveled our apt. complex entrances/ sidewalk for our landlord as a kid because I enjoyed it.


That's not operating equipment. 
That's not experience. 
Try and get in with a snow removal company


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Be a mechanist, especially during this time of Covid..
> 
> I hear on the playground there are some nice shops wit new equipment, good benefits, signing bonus on the front range of Colorado, Longmont ,Fort Collins area.


Word on the playground is the guy that runs that ootfit can be tough to work for....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Word on the playground is the guy that runs that ootfit can be tough to work for....


Tougher than owning and operating a show and ice mgmt business ?
As @dieselss mentioned, shoveling a sidewalk as a kid and enjoying it is not the same as doing as a business.

Edit: did they change the reply box?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What types of work similar to this have you done in the past?

Would this be your first experience with running a piece of equipment like this?


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Work for a company for a few seasons. You will start at the bottom of the barrel. Don't give up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RDBro77 said:


> I can drive a two axle vehicle no problem.


As opposed to a single axle vehicle?

Never knew of a snow and ice management company that had too many employees willing to work hard. Might have to start at the bottom, but if you show aptitude operating equipment you should move up fairly quickly.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

are you apprentice machinist, will you get a a ticket as a journeyman?
if so continue, I have a sister in fort mcmoney she runs equipment and is a trainer. it is $000k. For skilled trades even more with a trade ticket you have something.
then start in snow, believe me if you do it right you too will have broken stuff, like me. welding is good to know.


----------

